# URGENT, what's wrong with my Hamster? :(



## Sytheruk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I am in urgent need of your help!

My little hamster Nora who is only about 5/6 months old. Since Wednesday she has been making these squeaking noises. Sounds like her nose is blocked. Well since Wednesday she is 10x worse. Squeaking is awful and all she is doing is sneezing.

PLEASE check out this video I just took of her. If you could listen to her and maybe tell me what could be wrong, I would be so grateful.

What's wrong with Nora?  - YouTube

We have already tried different wood shavings, bedding. We have cleaned her bed every day since. We have removed her play sand (Chinchilla bath sand) away incase it was that but she is still doing it as we thought maybe it was a grain of sand stuck in her nose.

She is seems to be eating and drinking ok. Her energy levels seem normal, i.e still wants to play and run in her wheel etc. But she just sounds so poorly.

Along with the squeaking noises you can hear she also when she sneezes sounds like she is very bunged up and flemmy.

We have considered she may have a cold or a respiratory infection. But we have no idea how she could of caught a cold etc as we havent had a cold and she is not in any drafts and we always make sure the house is warm enough. She DOESN'T have a wet nose either.

Our other Hamster Poppy is totally fine who uses the same bedding and materials as Nora.

I am planning on ringing a vet tomorrow but the vets I normally visit don't really know how to deal with Hamsters so will try and ring around afew different vets.

She is currently asleep as I write this and she doesn't make any noises when breathing in her sleep but only when she sneezes in her sleep.

Thank you everyone!

What's wrong with Nora?  - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like a URI, she needs to see a vet for a course or antibiotics.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I would take her to the vet immediately if she was mine and get her a course of antibiotics probably baytril which is what they usually use for small animals. Don't leave it too long though as they can go downhill pretty quick.
Hope she's better soon, she's gorgeous. :001_wub:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

No further advice but hope you were able to take the lil lady to the vets and she is ok xxxxx


----------

